# Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???



## kuchinka007 (10. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Petri Jünger,
ich bin noch mehr oder weniger unerfahren im brandungsangeln, will jetzt aber demnächst mal wieder losgehen und wollte euch eshalb mal fragen ob ich mir wattwürmer(wie sonst auch immer) oder seeringelwürmer kaufen soll;+;+;+, weil ich hab gelesen dass sich ringelwürmer besser am haken halten und auch fängiger sind
deshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen wie ihr mit den seeringelwürmern erfahrungen gemacht habt
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## FelixT (10. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Ich hatte bisher einmal Ringler, und diese sind förmlich "zerbrochen".

Also viele kleine Stücke...
Seit den nehme ich nurnoch Wattis...
Von denen weis ich aucch, das ich übergeliebene einfrieren kann...


Meine Erfahrungen...Felix


----------



## Tino (10. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Definitiv Wattwürmer.

Wenn Du bei guter Brandung mit zwei Ruten angelst,brauchst Du 
eine ausreichende Ködermenge.
Da sind schon vom finanziellen Aspekt die Wattis erste Wahl.

Ausserdem fangen Wattwürmer nicht schlechter als die Ringler.

Meine Erfahrung!!!

Als Cocktail können beide manchmal der Bringer sein.


----------



## kuchinka007 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

danke an beide für die schnellen tipps und wenn ich mit 2 ruten und 50-60 wattis angle, meint es reicht dann eine 100 gr. packung seeringelwürmer?


----------



## Tino (10. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Das wird reichen wenn Du beides als Cocktail fischen möchtest.
Die Seeringelwürmer kannst Du auch teilen.


----------



## FelixSch (11. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Gängige Praxis:
Ein Cocktail aus Watti und Kneifer, wie Tino bereits beschrieben hat.
Ein oder zwei Wattis (ja nach eigenem Glauben an "Viel fängt viel") auf den Haken und dann einen halben Ringler drauf. Der hält tatsächlich besser als der Watti und kann als Köder nicht schaden. Es gibt allerdings Zeiten, wenn die Kneifer sich paaren, da sind sie besonders fängig, weil sie in Massen ausströmen und die Nummer eins Nahrungsquelle sind.

Es gibt allerdings auch noch die Möglichkeit, sich aus verendeten Wattis (kommt ja leider in fast jedem Paket vor) Wurmstopper zu machen. Dazu nimmst du den verendeten Watti, entfernst ihm die Gedärme (einfach rausziehen) und lässt seine Hülle im Freien, aber nicht der parllen Sonne trocknen. Die fangen dann an zu stinken, frag nicht wie, was ihnen den Namen Stinkies eingebracht hat. Aber sie locken hervorragend und sind als Stopper wie gesagt hervorragend geeignet.

Aber mit Watt- und Seeringelwürmern hört es ja noch lange nicht auf, dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, Heringsfetzten zu verwenden, Muscheln sollen gut gehen, Sandaale und und und...


----------



## kuchinka007 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

danke für die ausführlichen tipps, leider wird es noch ezwas dauern bis ich hier bericht erstatten kann, weil ich ja eigentlich morgen losgehen ,aber durch starken regen wird es ja wohl ausfallen und nächste woche bin ich in holland
aber in der letzten ferienwoche bin ich in stralsund und da geh ich mal eine nacht mit wattis und ringler an den strelasund, ich hoffe ich kann dann von viel fisch berichten


----------



## BARSCH123 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

wattwurm ist meiner meinung anch in der brandung besser #6

lg christopher


----------



## DerMayor (11. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Kommt meiner Meinung nach auf den jeweiligen Angeltag und das Futtervorkommen ab. Angele oft am Brandungsvorfach mit 2 Mundschnren an einem mit Watti, am anderen mit Kneiffern. Manchmal fangen NUR Wattis, manchmal NUR Kneiffer, sodass ich dann auf Dauer auf die jeweilige Sorte komplett zurückgreife. Manchmal fängt aber auch wirklich jeder Wurm gleich... Wie schonmal oben geschrieben, wenn sich die Seeringler paaren, hast du eine Fanggarantie, vllt sogar mal eine Mefo dabe|wavey:


----------



## Allerangler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Watt- oder Seeringelwurm ???*

Beim Brandungsfischen ziehe ich nach den Wattis auch immer ein halben Kneifer drauf ! Die halten beim Werfen besser, ist meine Erfahrung :q Wenn Du von der Mole oder Seebrücke aus fischt , nehme ich keine Kneifer ! Braucht man ja auch nicht soo weit zu werfen , und Geld spart man auch dabei !!! 

Aber Vorsichtig ! Die können echt ziemlich gut Kneifen ;-)


----------

